# Buying A Car In Spain



## rodthomson (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi i was wondering if anyone had any suggestions to a problem we are having.

Firstly I have just moved to Spain with my family.
I work in Africa for 9 months of the year and only come to Spain for 5 short vacations each year and do not pay Spanish taxes as i work out of Spain and work for an American Co.
My wife has been trying to get a NIE in order for us to buy a car... nothing else other than to buy a car.
As my wife does not work(we have a young baby) she cannot obtain a NIE as she has no proof of income. (I understand this as its combined to resdencia and they dont want people sponging from the state)
But there must be a way that we can buy a car without me having to pay Spanish tax??
If anyone has any ideas please share.

I have thought about buying a LHD car in UK and shipping and registering it here or perhaps buying a car in Gib and again registering in Spain- Any thought on this would also be appreciated


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You do need an NIE and if you have been in Spain for more than 3 months. If you plan to live in Spain for more than 183 days a year, then you do have to pay Spanish taxes. If you dont you will effectively be an illegal immigrant - regardless of the car! But cos of your worldwide taxes you would be sensible to talk to a lawyer who can advise you

Jo xxx


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

rodthomson said:


> As my wife does not work(we have a young baby) she cannot obtain a NIE as she has no proof of income. (I understand this as its combined to resdencia and they dont want people sponging from the state)
> But there must be a way that we can buy a car without me having to pay Spanish tax??


Does this mean your family lives in Spain?

Agencia Tributaria - Residency issues

Third test



> They have dependent not legally separated spouse and/or underage children who are usually resident in Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

if the wife & children live in Spain maybe set up a bank account & transfer funds on a monthly basis - although from NickZ's link the OP would have to submit a tax return in any case because they are considered as tax resident here 

however - he wouldn't have to_ register as resident_ which is a totally different thing, if he is here less than 90 days at a time, as it seems he will be

but why not just register as resident anyway - the requirement is that you do if here for 90 days - there is nothing to say that you _can't_ if you're not - & since you would be tax resident anyway, why not?

NB - being tax resident doesn't mean paying tax twice.......


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

http://www.aeat.es/AEAT/Contenidos_...sidentes/Folletos_divulgativos/irnringles.pdf

Page 5



> Unless there is evidence to the contrary, an
> individual shall be deemed to be a resident of
> Spain if, in accordance with the aforementioned
> criteria, his or her legally non-separated spouse
> ...


----------



## rodthomson (Aug 11, 2012)

I am a resident of Nigeria (but i am British) Ie i have a Nigerian Residency and pay Nigerian Tax. I would never be in spain for more than a month at any 1 time.
Yes my wife stays here and we rent a house here in Spain... I class myself as a tourist to Spain which i think is fair.
We do not want any benifits but only to buy a car which i agree is going to be hard to prove and not ready to jump on the bandwagon like i guess so many have done.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rodthomson said:


> I am a resident of Nigeria (but i am British) Ie i have a Nigerian Residency and pay Nigerian Tax. I would never be in spain for more than a month at any 1 time.
> Yes my wife stays here and we rent a house here in Spain... I class myself as a tourist to Spain which i think is fair.
> We do not want any benifits but only to buy a car which i agree is going to be hard to prove and not ready to jump on the bandwagon like i guess so many have done.


yes, it is fair that you consider yourself a tourist 

but your wife & children _aren't_ - so for tax purposes neither are you, whether you like it or not - as I said - that doesn't mean actually _paying _tax here, necessarily

in order to buy a car you need a NIE number (which you _can_ actually get as a non-resident) but in many areas now - & almost certainly everywhere eventually - you need a resident registration cert (which includes the NIE) as you seem to have discovered

it's nothing to do with 'jumping on a bandwagon' - it's a legal issue 

surely your wife has a bank account here? if you are paying a sufficient & regular amount in then that should cover the income requirements - & from what you have said you probably have private healthcare- so that's sorted


I/we aren't doubting you when you say that you don't want any benefits (not that you'd get any even if there were any available) - but it's the Spanish govt. that you need to convince


----------



## rodthomson (Aug 11, 2012)

Sorry if i came across that i was having a go... Im not.
Yes we have a joint account and my wages come straight from Dubai to our account in Spain.

I will need to look at the avenue of becoming resident but not paying tax and see how that looks. 

Might be easier just getting the bus!! haha


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rodthomson said:


> Sorry if i came across that i was having a go... Im not.
> Yes we have a joint account and my wages come straight from Dubai to our account in Spain.
> 
> I will need to look at the avenue of becoming resident but not paying tax and see how that looks.
> ...


the bank statements _should _be enough then

your wife (& children) need(s) to register as resident - you don't have to

the tax thing is a totally seperate issue & you should make a tax return each year

as I said, you might not actually have to pay more - it depends on tax agreements between the countries involved

so far you have mentioned the US, Nigeria & now Dubai - sounds complicated & you should get a tax expert onto it IMO


----------

